# My Noreve finally arrived! See pics



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Ordered on May 12th, it was not a stock item in this orange color and had to be made to order. It was well worth waiting for - soft and luxurious feeling and the Kindle 2 is well protected with the rail system.

Pictures below were taken in bright sunlight and the color looks quite accurate on my monitor - not a bright orange but more like a 'pumpkin' color. I really like it! It is pictured with my current skin, Disarray by Decalgirl.


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

very pretty I like that color!


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

DD said:


> Ordered on May 12th, it was not a stock item in this orange color and had to be made to order. It was well worth waiting for - soft and luxurious feeling and the Kindle 2 is well protected with the rail system.
> 
> Pictures below were taken in bright sunlight and the color looks quite accurate on my monitor - not a bright orange but more like a 'pumpkin' color. I really like it! It is pictured with my current skin, Disarray by Decalgirl.


Very nice DD.  Let me know how you like the smooth leather. I love the color just not crazy about smooth leather. I guess I'm just too hard on something so smooth like that. I guess if I scratched it up, I'd just consider it well used. And I'm glad it's not a bright orange.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

kevin63 said:


> Very nice DD.  Let me know how you like the smooth leather. I love the color just not crazy about smooth leather. I guess I'm just too hard on something so smooth like that. I guess if I scratched it up, I'd just consider it well used. And I'm glad it's not a bright orange.


Thanks, Patrizia. I'm getting up there in covers - 4 for K2 and 1 for K1. I've had others but either sold them off or gave them away. I currently have for K2: Purple ROH, Orange Noreve, revamped Amazon turquoise faux snake, revamped Amazon hot pink lambskin (which I'm still working on). For K1, I have the M-edge Leather Executive in Pebbled Saddle.
Plus, I have multiple color coordinated Vera Bradley bags. I would think I needed help but I seem to have plenty of company here!

Kevin, the leather is smooth and soft to the feel, but actually pretty sturdy; not like nu-buck leather that shows every mark. I took my fingernail and tried to scratch it a little and it made no mark. I put a drop of water on it and wiped it off and it does not soak in. It will be my "dressy" cover, though, just because of the lighter color.


----------



## BK (Feb 5, 2009)

Beautiful combination!  Your Kindle is now on the "Best-Dressed" list!


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

BK said:


> Beautiful combination! Your Kindle is now on the "Best-Dressed" list!


Thanks, BK. Is "BK" short for Mr. "B"lac"K"well?


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

I'm going to have to be negative here.  Bad combo IMO.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

kevindorsey said:


> I'm going to have to be negative here. Bad combo IMO.


Well, to each his own. Intense colors are not for everyone. Me, I'm a 'colorful' kind of girl.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

DD the combo is very nicely coordinated. . . .  .though I'm not an 'orange' girl. . . .it makes my skin look jaundiced.


----------



## patrickb (Nov 22, 2008)

How is the Kindle actually held into the cover?


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

DD said:


> Ordered on May 12th, it was not a stock item in this orange color and had to be made to order. It was well worth waiting for - soft and luxurious feeling and the Kindle 2 is well protected with the rail system.
> 
> Pictures below were taken in bright sunlight and the color looks quite accurate on my monitor - not a bright orange but more like a 'pumpkin' color. I really like it! It is pictured with my current skin, Disarray by Decalgirl.


I'm not an orange person either, but I think they work very nicely together. I've got a Noreve too and I love it!



patrickb said:


> How is the Kindle actually held into the cover?


It slides into the rails (on top, bottom and right hand edge) and is held very securely by them. I shook mine pretty hard (over my bed) and it didn't budge at all. Gives a very clean, floating look w/out the use of Velcro.


----------



## sbell1 (Mar 31, 2009)

How easily does it slide in and out of the rail system? 

I tend to take mine in and out of the cover often. 
I like reading out of the cover but use the cover to take outside or in my purse.


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

sbell1 said:


> How easily does it slide in and out of the rail system?
> 
> I tend to take mine in and out of the cover often.
> I like reading out of the cover but use the cover to take outside or in my purse.


In my opinion it slides in/out pretty easily. I keep mine in the cover most of the time though.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Here's a picture of the inside without the Kindle. I wouldn't say it was easy to get it in the first time but I've put it in and out a couple times since and it gets easier - mostly because I learned the best way to hold it to push it in or out.

It really holds the Kindle very securely - no chance of slipping out and the front and back of the cover is very well padded.


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

I love that combo, I love the bright colors!


----------



## Kindgirl (Jan 31, 2009)

Congrats DD!  I absolutely love my Noreve cover as well!  I can't imagine ever going back to corners and won't consider velcro... the rail system is so innovative, secure, and attractive.

I have to say I love the orange, so glad that it's not neon!  I have this cover in Ocean Blue, which I would describe as a deep stonewash denim color.  They have a great palette there!


----------



## patrickb (Nov 22, 2008)

Hmm, how is it held when you flip the cover around though? What actually grips it? Just a general tight fit?
This really seems kind of like the Stylz system (while the nicest cover I owned in terms of quality for the K1 [compared to Oberon, M-Edge, Amazon]) which held the K1 pretty terribly.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

patrickb said:


> Hmm, how is it held when you flip the cover around though? What actually grips it? Just a general tight fit?
> This really seems kind of like the Stylz system (while the nicest cover I owned in terms of quality for the K1 [compared to Oberon, M-Edge, Amazon]) which held the K1 pretty terribly.


Yes, it is tightly held. The rails are slightly curved around the edge of the Kindle and they grip it. I would say it's impossible for it to slide out accidentally. I turned it every which way, even upside down and face down and shook it (over my bed, of course) and it doesn't budge. The fit is so tight that the first time I put it in I thought the thing wasn't going to fit. It got easier the next time because I discovered how to hold it and where to apply pressure to push it in.


----------



## Kindgirl (Jan 31, 2009)

The back inside of the cover is a very grippy rubbery material, and along with the "rails" along the edge you end up with a very secure, "floating" Kindle.


----------



## patrickb (Nov 22, 2008)

Hmm, consider me intrigued.  Isn't it like $80 though?


----------



## jazzi (May 4, 2009)

Arrgghhh!! Just what I need, another cover.


----------



## Kindgirl (Jan 31, 2009)

Sometimes they are available on Amazon for $69 + free shipping... I got mine from them. They have several colors up for sale now.

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_ss_gw_0_6?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=noreve+kindle+2&sprefix=noreve

I think they have coupons at noreve too.

Still the best leather cover available at that price point


----------



## patrickb (Nov 22, 2008)

Not so fast  - if you were talking about K1 covers, I'd say the Stylz was a better deal ($39).
I'm still keeping an eye on them for a K2 cover [which they're taking their time on].
The Avantgarde case for the K1 (other than the weird holding system) is extremely well made - my wife uses it now with her K1.
Of the cases I've purchased (for K1: amazon cover, first-gen synthetic m-edge, oberon, stylz avantgarde, for K2: m-edge leather prodigy) the Stylz is by far the highest overall quality. It was heavy though. Here's hoping they come out with a flip style cover for the K2.

Still, the Noreve sounds interesting, but at $80+ it's a tough call.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

patrickb said:


> Hmm, consider me intrigued. Isn't it like $80 though?


I used a 15% off coupon. I see that someone posted it in a recent thread.

Another thing I like about this cover is that it is very compact. It just covers the kindle with no excess at all (like all the extra material in the M-edge). Very well designed.

EDIT: Sorry, I see that 15% off coupon has expired. Maybe they'll put out another one.


----------



## Sariy (Jan 18, 2009)

I saw that Pumpkin color and went "ooooooooo, it's pretty".

Very nice DD


----------



## Sweety18 (Feb 14, 2009)

Beautiful cover, congratulations.


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

DD said:


> Well, to each his own. Intense colors are not for everyone. Me, I'm a 'colorful' kind of girl.


Yea, that's true.


----------



## patrickb (Nov 22, 2008)

DD said:


> Another thing I like about this cover is that it is very compact. It just covers the kindle with no excess at all (like all the extra material in the M-edge). Very well designed.


That extra material is for the booklight that will fit inside. If you don't want that then you can get their Go cover which doesn't have extra space on the edge.


----------



## Crystal (Apr 22, 2009)

DD and Kindgirl both of those combos are beautiful!!!!  I would just like to know how flat it is when you fold it back?? If it is possible, could one of you please post a picture with it folded back?? I have really been leaning towards buying one of these covers, they are beautiful!!


----------



## tjomac (May 22, 2009)

DD said:


> Ordered on May 12th, it was not a stock item in this orange color and had to be made to order. It was well worth waiting for - soft and luxurious feeling and the Kindle 2 is well protected with the rail system.
> 
> Pictures below were taken in bright sunlight and the color looks quite accurate on my monitor - not a bright orange but more like a 'pumpkin' color. I really like it! It is pictured with my current skin, Disarray by Decalgirl.


Beautiful combo! Love the pumpkin!!!

Tammy M.


----------



## Kindgirl (Jan 31, 2009)

Crystal said:


> DD and Kindgirl both of those combos are beautiful!!!!  I would just like to know how flat it is when you fold it back?? If it is possible, could one of you please post a picture with it folded back?? I have really been leaning towards buying one of these covers, they are beautiful!!












It's very flat when folded back.


----------



## Crystal (Apr 22, 2009)

Thank you Kindgirl, I just couldn't really tell from that angle how flat it could fold back, but looking at it closer now it does seem very flat!!


----------



## Crystal (Apr 22, 2009)

I CAVED!!!  I just ordered my Noreve in Dark Vintage!!! Does anyone else have the Dark Vintage? If so I would love to see some pictures and know how you like it.


----------



## tlrowley (Oct 29, 2008)

Here's a piccie of my Dark vintage Noreve next to the Amazon case. It's not a great picture, but it's something.










One thing that surprised me is that the Noreve is actually smaller than the Amazon case. The Amazon case won't even fit in the box that the Noreve came in.

I'm thrilled with my Noreve, and wouldn't hesitate to order from them again - I'm "inheriting" in iPhone 3G (hubby is getting the 3Gs), so I'm looking at their iPhone cases.


----------



## Kindgirl (Jan 31, 2009)

Grats on your purchase, sorry I didn't realize how hard it would be to see it there!  I guess it is kind of a small picture.

I am thinking of a noreve for my iphone too now.


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

Thanks everyone who posted pics! The cases are so beautiful! I've finally decided to order a Noreve for my Kindle 2. I'm just trying to decide on the colour now. Does anyone have a case in the passion vintage colour I could see? The close-up on their website just doesn't help me much.

Also, for those who have had one in the Perpetual collection: Does it get scratched up easily? I know the OP noted scratching her fingernail against it left no mark. I'm just wondering if you stuck it in your purse (with keys and other objects like that) if it would cause great damage to the case and ruin it?


----------



## Crystal (Apr 22, 2009)

OOOOOO thank you tlrowley it IS beautiful!!! UGH...now it going to be even harder to wait for mine to arrive!


----------



## booknut (Dec 26, 2008)

somewhere on the accessories forum here luvmybrats posted a pic of her passion vintage for her ipod.


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

Thanks! I'll look for it!


----------



## Lesli (May 4, 2009)

Pretty pretty pretty. I have the disaray skin on my kindle and really like the way this looks!! I have the prodigy cover in purple right now. I like the orange a BUNCH!!

I don't need another cover.......... maybe just a quick look at the link wouldn't hurt anything

Lesli


----------

